# Little Help please and TY



## dublea (Sep 5, 2011)

OK, I got the Showcase for C-Spire aka Cellularsouth. I had gone from stock 2.2.1 to CM7 and was happily testing it out. Well there were issues with data, the gsensor, and the light sensor. I decided I'd go back to EE25. I installed and all is well. I even updated via Odin to 2.2.2. I then see this post about EH09 gingerbread pre rooted. I flashed it and everything works but GPS. The author posted a GPS fix that can be installed via recovery. Well since I had to reboot to recovery via adb for CM7, that is what I did. But the recovery was full of errors and wouldn't boot. I had to flash the phone all over again just to get it back to working. So now I'm on EH09 again w/o a working recovery. Does anyone have a suggestion of what recovery I should install and when it should be applied? This update to gingerbread lacks a recovery so you can supposedly use the one you had before. I just do not know if it is MTD or what, so could someone please help me out?


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

You should be able to use the cwm4 but if notyou can try this one. http://db.tt/zguUU4uH If that doesn't work maybe come to mes channel in irc for further assistance.


----------



## dublea (Sep 5, 2011)

lawl... Finally got it working and installed. Installed EE25 Stock, Updated 2.2.2, Installed CWM4 from jt1134, installed EH09. Working w/ radio. Now to install that gps fix! Thanks again __josh__


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

No problem, glad i could help.


----------

